# Buffalo Nickel with date visible



## jriepe (Jan 7, 2012)

This buffalo nickel with the date still visible which is rare was behind my mother's kitchen stove.

Jerry


----------



## Netskimmer (Jan 7, 2012)

Great find!

I actually got this liberty dime with my change from Burger King last week. If only we could see what they have seen.


----------



## jriepe (Jan 7, 2012)

It's rare to be getting silver coins back as change but it does happen.  In 1978 I bought the house I'm currently living in.  In the Spring of 1979 I was digging a garden spot and dug out this barber dime.

Jerry


----------



## DorkSterr (Jan 7, 2012)

That 1914 is awesome!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 7, 2012)

Netskimmer said:


> If only we could see what they have seen.



You mean, like, the inside of hundreds of thousands of pockets, purses, parking meters, and piggy banks?


I believe it would be safe to say, they saw a lot of this:


----------



## Netskimmer (Jan 7, 2012)

jriepe said:


> It's rare to be getting silver coins back as change but it does happen.  In 1978 I bought the house I'm currently living in.  In the Spring of 1979 I was digging a garden spot and dug out this barber dime.
> 
> Jerry



It's amazing what one can just randomly find. That dime of yours is nearly 100 years old. I know that's really nothing in the grand scheme of things and there are coins far older but I still find it fascinating.

I was at the drive through at night and just glanced down at the change before stuffing it in my pocket and I thought " hey, that's not Roosevelt, that's a chick!" Than upon closer inspection I realized what it was.




Bitter Jeweler said:


> Netskimmer said:
> 
> 
> > If only we could see what they have seen.
> ...



I was thinking more like that dude from "The Dead Zone." Seeing the lives of all the people that have touched it ect.


----------



## marmots (Jan 7, 2012)

jriepe said:


> It's rare to be getting silver coins back as change but it does happen.



i actually used to collect coins, and i get silver coins a lot,at least once a month

mostly just the roosevelt dimes, and washington quarters though

i am yet to get a silver jefferson nickel back, they were only minted durring WWII

one of the biggest regrets i've ever had in  life was geting a 1955 double die penny back as change once, before i knew what it was...

i put it in the donation box sitting on the counter...

could have sold it for thousands of dollars...


----------



## jriepe (Jan 8, 2012)

marmots said:


> jriepe said:
> 
> 
> > It's rare to be getting silver coins back as change but it does happen.
> ...



That's a shame about the penny.  When I was a kid I had several Indian head pennies and I don't know what happened to them.  At that time they weren't such a huge deal to me.  I wish I had them now whether they would be worth anything or not.  Also finding Indian arrowheads on my dad's farm was not an every day occurrence but it was not uncommon and finding one and then losing it was no big deal for me then.  As we get older and things become rarer we look back and say, "only if".

Jerry


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jan 8, 2012)

Ill have to hit the safety deposit box and shoot some of my coins.  My dad and I used to collect a lot.  My prize is a minty 1909 $5 Indian head gold half eagle.


----------



## jriepe (Jan 8, 2012)

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Ill have to hit the safety deposit box and shoot some of my coins.  My dad and I used to collect a lot.  My prize is a minty 1909 $5 Indian head gold half eagle.



Please do, I would like to see that one.  I've never been a coin collector so am not knowledgeable in that department but would certainly like to see some of your rare ones.

Jerry


----------

